# A Cook it Yourself Folder



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife is frequently looking for new dishes to prepare so I did a picture folder titled FOOD. With the meals she is accustomed to preparing and meals / dishes on _- - Cook It Yourself_ - - i'm getting quite a list of pics in the folder. Now when she ask what do you want for dinner or lunch i can go search through my pics. If it's something like just mentioned, Banana Pudding, that she hasn't prepared in awhile and I don't have a pic i just google it and snip a pic to put in the folder. She swears we aren't going anywhere for a month and i'm out of bananas and we don't have any vanilla wafers, that's a bummer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tell her a new "Joy of Cooking" came out recently. It has the old classics and cooking details, plus, newer Nouvelle Cuisine from other countries. I love those books!


https://www.thriftbooks.com/w/joy-of-cooking_irma-s-rombauer_marion-rombauer-becker/20333394/item/35130085/?mkwid=4uJkiKeH%7cdc&pcrid=424433831429&product=35130085&plc=&pgrid=104227158172&ptaid=pla-888581060331&utm_source=google_shopping&utm_content=4uJkiKeH%7cdc%7cpcrid%7c424433831429%7cpkw%7c%7cpmt%7c%7cproduct%7c35130085%7cslid%7c%7cpgrid%7c104227158172%7cptaid%7cpla-888581060331%7c&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_tvmuqTS6AIVlONkCh0spQisEAQYBSABEgJuA_D_BwE#isbn=1501169718&idiq=35130085


There're some used from 1975 for the "thrifty" like Z, for $1.55.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Tell her a new "Joy of Cooking" came out recently. It has the old classics and cooking details, plus, newer Nouvelle Cuisine from other countries. I love those books!
> 
> There're some used from 1975 for the "thrifty" like Z, for $1.55.


Nik I have all the revision levels from 1975 forward except the 2019. I even found a facsimile edition of the original Joy of Cooking published during the depression.

https://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cooking-...oy+of+cooking+facsimile&qid=1586172845&sr=8-3


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Where many are now learning to cook to pass the time there are certainly a lot of us using this time to enjoy our hobby. I was able to get some yeast and will make some bread, a side of cooking I have never worked on and I'll be digging through mom's old index card file plus my joy of cooking book.

It will also give me an opportunity to practice posting pictures, that has been a challenge for too long, but it is another thread.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Great idea for photos. I get tired of things, don’t fix them for a long time, then forget about them until something jogs my mind. I need a picture folder!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just counted the pics in my food folder and have accumulated 28 pics since 3-1-20. So far it includes everything from a HoBo dinner to a hand written recipe for a 10 lb. fruit cake, including where to order the candied fruit. This DIY fruit cake may test the wife's skills and stamina and i can hardly wait for the holiday season because my sis and her daughter made one and mailed me a large sample, love that cake. Weight loss plan? Sure blowed that one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Just counted the pics in my food folder and have accumulated 28 pics since 3-1-20. So far it includes everything from a HoBo dinner to a hand written recipe for a 10 lb. fruit cake, including where to order the candied fruit. This DIY fruit cake may test the wife's skills and stamina and i can hardly wait for the holiday season because my sis and her daughter made one and mailed me a large sample, love that cake. Weight loss plan? Sure blowed that one.


Finally, someone else who likes fruit cake. Not many people like fruit cake, but I sure do. Now the old dry cardboard tasting things that look and tasted like they have been on a shelf for a year or two are not what I call true fruit cake. A really good, rum soaked, well thought out, fruit cake is out of this world. 

My mom and sis would send me what they called a press fruit cake, when I was in the Navy. I have long tried to reproduce that cake, but so far no go. It was a no bake cake made with graham crackers and instead of all candied fruit, it had spice gum drops and things. It was made using pineapple juice and other stuff. It may not sound good but it was wonderful, what I would give for another one of those wonderful cakes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, my g’mother made a no bake fruitcake. it was called graham cracker cake. It had big marshmallows cut up to hold it together. Too bad no nieces or anyone has your recipe.


----------

